# Anyone drink the supplemental shakes (Ensure)



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm wondering if I should consider trying them. I know they are kinda pricey, wondering if chocolate milk as a post workout recovery drink is just as effective as the Ensure.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Generally, if it doesn't mix well with alcohol, I don't drink it But one thing I do ENSURE is my beer is ice cold!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think good quality beer has most of the same nutrients as Ensure. Well, maybe minus the protein, but then who drinks beer without some cheese or jerky to go with it? At least that is the assumption I have been using for the last several years. So far, so good.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm wondering if I should consider trying them. I know they are kinda pricey, wondering if chocolate milk as a post workout recovery drink is just as effective as the Ensure.


I'm only 31, so in another 19 years I should be old enough to drink the shit, however, choco milk, a banana, and a scoop of peanut butter in a blender makes a fine recovery drink, go with whole foods my friend, if you still have a full set of teeth, use em!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I'm only 31, so in another 19 years I should be old enough to drink the shit, however, choco milk, a banana, and a scoop of peanut butter in a blender makes a fine recovery drink, go with whole foods my friend, if you still have a full set of teeth, use em!


I'm 53 and that beverage has never passed these lips. LOL


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> I think good quality beer has most of the same nutrients as Ensure. Well, maybe minus the protein, but then who drinks beer without some cheese or jerky to go with it? At least that is the assumption I have been using for the last several years. So far, so good.


Actually a good wiese bier has the yeast still in it, Thus it has the protein. It tastes nutty like good bread.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Actually what I would be interested in is a good beverage that would have nutrition and re hydration without crap additives. Like an adult version of Pedialyte?

I'd buy and keep a case of that for dealing with the nastier belly bugs.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm wondering if I should consider trying them. I know they are kinda pricey, wondering if chocolate milk as a post workout recovery drink is just as effective as the Ensure.


if you're wanting a good recovery drink for working out (weight training) then just get some whey protein. you can order it off of bodybuilding.com (9 times out of ten, they are the cheapest source), or you can go to GNC (which is normally extrememly over priced). i only mention GNC because they price match bb.com. eat a banana or some fruit and drink a shake. if your working out is only cardio type stuff, you should be good with just a normal meal. your diet is really dependent on your routine and everybody has different needs.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> if you're wanting a good recovery drink for working out (weight training) then just get some whey protein. you can order it off of bodybuilding.com (9 times out of ten, they are the cheapest source), or you can go to GNC (which is normally extrememly over priced). i only mention GNC because they price match bb.com. eat a banana or some fruit and drink a shake. if your working out is only cardio type stuff, you should be good with just a normal meal. your diet is really dependent on your routine and everybody has different needs.


Not really looking for a recovery drink, I use 2 options there. My main activity is bicycle rides. My main ride a single speed bike at aerobic pace (HR in aerobic pace range equates to about 15.5mph ave, course takes about 1hr 20min) on a very serene rails to trails path, 20 miles or so depending upon my mood and feel and time constraints. I have geared bikes but I personally feel I get the most benefit from riding the one gear bike on that path ride. My go to recovery first option is chocolate milk, option 2 is the Gatorade recovery formula. Tastes very smooth and almost creamy. Little pricey and sometimes hard to find. Was mainly asking about the Ensure as an additional quick source of nutrition when getting a meal is not that great of an option. With me that sometimes happens.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

When I was recovering from cancer surgery I lost 30 lbs so I tried Ensure! That was the first and last time. If I want a protein boost I go with a meal replacement, such as MetRx or EAS. Typically, I purchase from DPS nutrition. Even with shipping DPS is cheaper that GNC or Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my hardcore workout days, Protein Whey Powder, Frozen Banana, Skim Milk in a blender 4 times a day in addition to regular meals. As I've gotten older and lost my way to the gym, I use the Lite V-8 Fruit drinks, Strawberry Whey Protein and Ice in a blender as a meal replacement or a snack. Lately, I've taken SlimFast shakes and added a scoop of Whey Protein to it and it satisfies my hunger for a couple of hours. Yesterday I did this 3 times in addition to a baked chicken breast and some fruit and I felt no hunger all day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One more thing, don't forget to add some Whey Protein to your long term food stores. Its easy to go with beans/rice/pasta etc in mylar with o\O2 absorbers but I've added Whey Protein as well.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

All depends what you are trying to do. Are you just trying to help your muscles from a workout or bulk up? 
Very good info here. You really don't need to spend a fortune on shakes to have a good recovery! 
Recovery foods - AskMen


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mish said:


> All depends what you are trying to do. Are you just trying to help your muscles from a workout or bulk up?
> Very good info here. You really don't need to spend a fortune on shakes to have a good recovery!
> Recovery foods - AskMen


Like I said, chocolate milk as a recovery drink. I used the Endurox potion for a while when I was really into it doing about 4K miles a season, it was expensive though. this was before chocolate milk was revealed to be just as bit as good. I was doing whet protein shakes as a meal replacement drink with milk and a banana tossed in. No way to really say yes or no as to results. And actually was not looking for results, just a better option than eating the wrong thing. Might pick up a few of the Boost or Ensure, see how they taste and feel. Always interested in what product crosses my personal radar.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I always eat a Greek yogurt after a workout and maybe a Balance bar. They're both great sources of protein. 
Why do you feel you need to do the shakes? IMO, I've always thought they were horrible tasting. hehe


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

everybody's body is different, with different needs. some people's BMR (basic metabolic rate) is higher than others, some people have more strenuous jobs. some do more cardio (differetn types of cardio effect yoru body different). you can have 2 males, identical in weight and body composition that have completely polar metabolic rates...this post will get technical (and probably boring to some) but i will keep it simple. i have spent years doing research and learning about this, so the whole point of this comment is simply to spread a little knowledge.

just reading a little into that article and i have to question the legitimacy of it.

*"Ideally, you should ingest approximately 3/4 of a gram of carbohydrates per pound of body weight - about 135 grams of carbs for a 180-pound male - within 30 minutes of your workout, and about the same amount or slightly more two hours later.
But it's not all about carbs. Studies have shown that including some protein - 10 grams to 18 grams is ideal - in your post-workout snack or meal helps to replenish the glycogen more quickly, and stimulates muscle growth and repair."*

im around 190 pounds, currently on a cut cycle (dropping body fat). i lose 1.5-3 pounds a week (roughly .25-.5% body fat per week). my entire DAILY carb intake is only 195g, including fiber. my food intake per day is 195g of carbs, 190g of protein and 82g of fat. (+/-5g)

whether you want to cut fat, maintain or gain muscle, it is all about calories in vs calories out and the main thing that you will change is your carb intake. (protein and fat will vary from person to person based on their lean body mass). so, we have this generic formula of 135g of carbs within 30 minutes (science proves that meal timing is irrelevant. yes, doctors and researchers can claim "if you eat xxx right after a workout you will see better results", they are minimal. regardless of your fitness goals) and then *about* the same or slightly more 2 hours later. just to keep it simple, we will keep it the same. so, within 2 hours of working out this article says a 180 pound male should take in 270g carbs.

1g of carbs = 4 calories so 270 carbs = 1080 calories.

that's not a lot of calories right? assuming the standard diet is based on 2,000 a day. well, let's take it a step further. let's assume this average 180 pound male is 25% body fat (which is typical), that leaves 135 pounds of lean mass. for normal hormone function, you need *about* .4g of fat per pound of body weight (some will argue .5g per lean mass). rounding down, that average male will need 72g of fat per day.

1g of fat has 9 calories, so that's 648 calories. now we are up to 1728 calories.

now let's talk protein. basically protein is for tissue repair, not just muscle building. normal nutritionists recommend 60ish grams of protein for an adult but that is considering an average adult that does not work out or exercise. when you start getting into any type of muscle tear down and rebuilding *sports nutritionists* - backed by numerous peer review studies - recommend 1g of protein per lean pound of mass. other studies show the amount of protein you need is dependent on your goals. if i weigh 200 pounds, and i want to get down to 190 pounds, i would take in 190g of protein. we will assume this average male wants to just maintain so we will give him 135g of protein.

1g of protein has 4 calories that's 540 calories, bringing our total to 2268.

now, let's assume this average person's diet should consist of 2,000 calories a day. he's taking in more than 250 calories over his TDEE (total daily energy expenditure; how many calories you burn in a day) per day. 1 pound is worth 3,500 kcal of energy. so every 2 weeks he will gain 1 pound. that doesnt sound like a lot but over a year, it's 26 pounds. 52 over 2 years. 78 over 3.

to drop his daily calories down to 2000, he would have to cut out over 62g of carbs per day. now, the only carbs we have figured for him are what that site recommended he takes in post workout and then again 2 hours later. that doesnt include breakfast, drinks (a lot of people drink a lot of calories), any other part of meals you eat, any of veggies...carbs are everwhere lol...plus, carbs are your body's main source of energy so it's also advised to have some before you work out or you could be dragging ass lol.

now, for the *"Studies have shown that including some protein - 10 grams to 18 grams is ideal - in your post-workout snack or meal helps to replenish the glycogen more quickly, and stimulates muscle growth and repair."*

this is partly true. muscle protein synthesis starts around 20g of protein, which will stimulate muscle growth and repair. as for 'replenishing the glycogen more quickly', implying protein replenishes it faster is absurd. your glycogen stores aren't depleted unless you are on some type of keto diet (which is stupid) or you just havent eaten in about 24 hours, so again, implying you need 135g of carbs twice, 2 hours apart after a workout is misinformation.

the article listed a bunch of snacks to eat that were a good source of protein and carbs with minimal fats and good nutrients, the thing is, if you take 3 servings of fruits and veggies a day (most people eat 2-3 servings in 1 sitting) then nutrient wise, you're golden. fiber, while it makes your poop regular and helps to keep your colon clean, does not make lose weight. a good rule of thumb for fiber is 10-15g of fiber per 1,000 calories.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Gatorade has protein supplement drink, kind of like Ensure. It's best really cold. Still doesn't make it taste great, but it's better. I'm not sure how much they cost as I get them from our athletic trainer at school because the local grocery store donated them to the athletic department and the kids hate them, but it has to be less than Ensure. I drank two of them one day; don't ever drink two of them. You'll lay around feeling bloated and lazy, kind of like when you eat a big, really, really rich piece of Cheesecake. It was weird.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Gatorade has protein supplement drink, kind of like Ensure. It's best really cold. Still doesn't make it taste great, but it's better. I'm not sure how much they cost as I get them from our athletic trainer at school because the local grocery store donated them to the athletic department and the kids hate them, but it has to be less than Ensure. I drank two of them one day; don't ever drink two of them. You'll lay around feeling bloated and lazy, kind of like when you eat a big, really, really rich piece of Cheesecake. It was weird.


I think the one you are referring to is the recovery drink. Has a smoother taste, less acidic than stage 2 which is called performance or stage one which I am unsure of by name. I liked those personally. Wallymart sells those up near the supplement area of pharmacy. I like but more expensive than choco milk.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I make my own for breakfast every morning. Keeps me going on my feet for 6-7 hours. 
1 cup Almond milk (I use plain unsweetened)
1/2 banana
1 TB rice protein (be sure to get US grown - not from Asia due to high levels of heavy metal contamination)
1 TB ground flax seed (Omega 3's)
1 ts cinnamon (anti-inflammatory) (optional)
1 ts concentrated green powder (I dehydrate all sorts of leafy greens, blend them to a powder) (optional)
1/4 c prickly pear juice (high in antioxidants, sweet) (optional)
frozen strawberries dropped in until drink is thick

Blend it all up. I have the rice protein, flax, cinnamon, and green powder all pre-mixed together, so I just throw in 3 TB each morning. Makes it quicker.
Sometimes I will add 1/2 orange or tangerine.

I also take a few supplements with this drink: Fish Oil, Curcumin (anti-inflammatory), B-complex, Co-Q 10.

Since I started this and eliminated wheat and sugar from my diet, I hardly ever need to take any Aleve or Tylenol for back, hip, knee pain.

My basic diet is simple and contains no prefab foods or meals. I incorporate native desert foods daily into my meals (Prickly pear fruit and pads, mesquite flour, barrel cactus fruit/seeds, cholla buds, palo verde beans, tepary beans, amaranth, etc.)

Breakfast is the protein shake. Once in a while I will scramble an egg with onions, peppers, mushrooms.
Snacks are plain nuts with maybe an apple, pear, nectarine, grapes or cherries. OR a rice cake with peanut butter.
Lunch is a small piece of meat (chicken or fish usually) with a ton of veggies.
Dinner is a savory veggie soup with lentils, quinoa, a little ground turkey or beef. 
Bedtime snack is plain Greek yoghurt and blueberries.

I feel full all the time, have a ton of energy, and do not have any energy slumps in the day which tells me my glucose levels are very stable.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Our breakfast every morning,in the juicer.
3 carrots.
1 beet.
chunk of cauliflower
half head of a small broccoli.
1 tomato
chunk of ginger. 
2 handful of green beans.
tops to the beets.
a good handful of baby spinach. 
1 apple.
1 large lemon or 2 small ones 
1/2 yellow squash
bunch of grapes.
made every morning.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have used the product after major injuries in the recovery and count it as helpful . August before last Deer hunting with a Harley. broken shoulder,clavicle and ribs. I know darn well it help speed up my recovery to normal life.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I looked at a few examples today. The Ensure was about $12 for a six pack, boost may have more expensive and the Gatorade drink was $3.


----------

